
Darwin explains how killing insurgents makes them more effective (2015) - smacktoward
https://fabiusmaximus.com/2015/07/09/fighting-insurgencies-darwinian-ratchet-87079/
======
morgh2000
This assumes that the goal of these wars is to actually beat the insurgents.

Rather than creating an unstable environment that favors the west.

